# edison cube news



## Regisiew (Mar 7, 2009)

with all the chatter about the edison cubes. i will trust everyone, and i will trust the poll, and buy 50 edison cubes. since im selling it to YOU i was wondering if you would like me to buy joy cubes as well. please tel me how many edison cubes you want (how many+what colors) and what joy cubes(how many+what colors) it would be very helpful. thanks guys. and black and white arent the only colors. since im ordering not from tribox, but from korea, they have blue green red yellow etc...but i will only buy black and white in mass amounts. if you would like either blue, green, red, yellow, or even a different cube from korea such as the void cube, you MUST contact me. thanks!


----------



## Blizzard (Mar 7, 2009)

I would like 1 Black Joy and 1 Black Edison if the price's good and you ship to switzerland.


----------



## GermanCube (Mar 7, 2009)

Do you ship to Germany? How much would it be? Money via Paypal?

I might be interested!!!


----------



## Unknown.soul (Mar 7, 2009)

I'd buy one white Edison.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 7, 2009)

I would like to buy 2 edisons (one black and one white) and 2 joys (one black and one white) but how much will cost the cubes? and shipping to South America (Chile)? payment methods?

Thanks


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 7, 2009)

alright, for the site, i only ship to the US. but dont worry! if you live somewhere else far away, contact me, and ill send it. if theres ANYTHING you need, contact, that includes if you want a different cube we dont have, or shipping, or a different color, or making you a hybrid, or whatever.


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Mar 7, 2009)

what is the name of your site?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 7, 2009)

the name of the site is http://specialtyspeedcubes.webs.com/ and also sorry that i still dont have the items but i WILL talk to my relatives from korea again tonight. everyone who said that they would purchase cubes PLEEEEAAASE do because if i end up buying 50 cubes, and they dont get sold, my relatives will think i wont pay them back, and ill have to close the site. thanks guys, and remember, you can contact me on my site!


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 7, 2009)

o yea and also guys, on the calendar for my site, i will be at competitions selling edisons, joys, voids, etc. i havent posted any yet but i will soon


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 7, 2009)

How to pay¿ how much are the shipping cost?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 7, 2009)

the products havent arrived yet, and im very very very sorry, i hope you guys will forgive me. i will get them as soon as possible ill promise you that and also the about paying and shipping, you wont be able to yet since i dont have the products yet, once again sorry and i WILL get as soon as i possibly can! thanks for your patience!


----------



## starmountsoccer717 (Mar 7, 2009)

what is the difference between joys and edison cubes and which is better?


----------



## Hadley4000 (Mar 8, 2009)

Price? Shipping? Method od payment?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 8, 2009)

the price is posted on the site. the shipping will be shown when you purchase it and i assure you it will not be much. and the method of payment is paypal but i will allow credit cards soon.


----------



## Rodrigo Piaggio (Mar 8, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> the price is posted on the site. the shipping will be shown when you purchase it and i assure you it will not be much. and the method of payment is paypal but i will allow credit cards soon.



Great!! but how much will be the shipping costs for a country outside US??
i`m from South America.

Thanks


----------



## DAE_JA_VOO (Mar 8, 2009)

I want a Void cube. How much to ship to South Africa?


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 8, 2009)

Regisiew said:


> or even a different cube from korea such as the void cube



I thought voids were from Japan...
Can you get your information straight?


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 11, 2009)

i do know what im saying, and they do come from japan. my relatives are ordering from cubenjoy.com and im aware that they dont sell voids. so honstly, i dont know how thye got a hold of them, but they said theyre sure they have them. okaY? gosh, sry. and also, he might have gotten 7x7's as well, i didnt want him too, because ill lose money now. though if you would like to buy, it does cost less than v-cube.com since its not coming from greece. anyway, i might just give them away to any orders of x and over amount. or to my top buyers. or give away to first 20 people or something. i dont know.


----------



## n00bcubix (Mar 12, 2009)

Lol, are you assuming we will buy from you? T_T


----------



## Lofty (Mar 12, 2009)

Haha Jun gets jealous when people try to start selling joys/edisons before he does.
Sorry to the OP but I don't think many people are going to buy from you until we have confirmation that you really have these products.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 12, 2009)

i know what u mean, ill keep you updated on when they should come, but please be patient, because they are coming, and by the way also (people like jhong) DO NOT post if your not going to be helpful, and just critisize me without getting any feedback first


----------



## panyan (Mar 12, 2009)

might get a white edison, depends on price with p&p


----------



## Chuberchuckee (Mar 12, 2009)

Stachuk1992 said:


> I really don't trust this kid. He can't even form correct sentences, or spell/capitalize correctly.



He couldn't even figure out how to properly lubricate a cube. He said something like "do I lube the outside too?". 

To Regisiew: if you get the order, be sure to take a picture of all the cubes so we have proof that you actually have some to sell.


----------



## Regisiew (Mar 12, 2009)

that's a great idea!!! okay, so on my site, there is a photo gallery as you know (which is currently empty) and when i get the cubes, i will take pictures of all of them. okay? thanks for the idea chuber, this is definitely going to get a lot more people to believe me!


----------



## puzzlemaster (Mar 12, 2009)

nice signature germancube 

i forgot to mention lol yea i don't recommend getting it from his site... i'd just get a legitimate edison...and yea i think he was banned for being annoying possibly? idk


----------

